
On Failureship Bias - dsr12
https://www.nealkhosla.com/blog/on-failureship-bias
======
robocat
Meta: entrepreneurship seems to be discussed much less on HN now, and I feel
that there are far fewer founders commenting. Is this a trend?

I think that this article is bang on. The other problem with failures is that
there seems to be an endless list of failure modes. I am sure it helps to
understand some of them, but no founder should have the “engineers“ mentality
of looking for all the reasons why a product or business won’t work... What
matters is why it will work.

